# fc-5800 vs, fc-6800



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

The shimano website lists the 5800 cranks weight at 725g and fc-6800 at 765g. Is this an apples to apples comparison with same length and ring size? I have an ultegra group minus the crank. The black 5800 would match the bike better. I know the weight is insignificant, but functionally does the ultegra crank perform better?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

They perform the same. The 105 crank is lower quality though. The chainring bolts protrude on the inside. If a chain drops it can sort of lock it in down there and help cause damage. I don't really care because I don't drop chains but it is a thing. It has that sort of strange plastic piece too. It's fine. It works good and I like the looks.

I don't know about weight. Everything I have is installed and staying that way but I do run both cranks and can't tell a difference functionally.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

You get more dates with the Ultegra.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Not sure the weight figure is apples to apples. The biggest difference between the two is the outer chain ring and the 6700's hollow ring should be a little bit lighter than the 5800's molded composite filler.


----------

